# Pig agility



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

This is too cute ... I want a pig.

BBC News - It is a dog's life for pig Louie in display team


----------



## Curlydogs (Jun 28, 2010)

Louie is adorable. He was doing pretty good with those jumps and weave poles! I want a pig too.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Pretty cute.. they are so smart!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

When I was little and first diagnosed with cat and dog allergies I begged my mom for a pig. It didn't happen  

What a good pig. Louie seems to be having a blast.


----------

